# Hello all!



## sounder80 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hello all! My name is Brenda and I am the sound engineer at Northlight Theatre in Skokie Il. I look forward to chatting with yall!


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 15, 2008)

Welcome, sounder80. I was for a time the Production Manager at your building's predecessor, CentreEast for the Arts. I also worked for Northlight occasionally when they did shows in a closed Evanston elementary school, before they moved into the movie theatre. This was in the late 1980s. Northlight was then one of the better Off-Lopp companies, and I'm sure still is.

To paraphrase a popular Chicago saying, "Post early, post often."
http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/members/sounder80.html


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 15, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth Brenda. Get to know the search function. Don't be shy jump in and post. It's a great community with a lot of information and fun camaraderie as well.


----------



## Kelite (Oct 15, 2008)

Glad you could stop in and join us, Brenda. And as you can see from the postings from my fellow compatriots- posting in the middle of the night will still get a quick response! (C'mon guys, the neighbors are wondering why the lights are on all night!)


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 15, 2008)

That's nothing Keith... I hit chat for an hour or so after that post. I try not to post after 2am because they tend to get a little loopy.


----------

